# Can pigeons eat PARAKEET food??



## pigeonkeeper

Hi, this is pigeonkeeper!! i was wondering if pigeons can eat parakeet food because my baby pigeon that is almost 32 months keeps eating it??

Tell me!!

Thanks


----------



## little bird

Just add a bit to his regular pigeon mix or give it as a treat when he has finished his reg food.....it's just a variety of seeds and can do no harm but it isn't a complete diet for a pigeon.......matter of fact, most parakeet mixes are not a complete diet for parakeets!!


----------



## Rooster2312

I always add a little of my parakeets seed to my pigeon mix as my pigeons love it. This only makes up a small proportion of my overall seed mix though. I personally use Trill brand as it contains a good percentage of vitamins and other minerals important for bird health.

Lindi


----------



## Jaye

Thank goodness this was the subject of your thread...the truncated version on the home page just read "can pigeons eat parakeet ?"...so I was thinking this was gonna be a rather upsetting discussion....(!)


----------

